# Synchro Folders Safari du MBP à l'iPad... Possible?



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Safari sur mon MBP.
De même, je l'utilise pour mon iPad et mon iPhone
comment dois-je faire pour synchroniser mes "folders" du MBP à l'iPad? Pour l'iPhone, c'est moins important. Je ne suis pas intéressé par les onglets( lesquels me donne les derniers sites sur lesquels je / nous suis /sommes allés)...
Je recherche le moyen de transférer sur l'iPad les folders tels qu'ils sont sur le MBP.
cela se fait il via iTunes?
Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## lineakd (27 Décembre 2012)

@bruno de Malaisie, avec icloud, non?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Décembre 2012)

Ben non justement, Juste les derniers onglets ouverts sont visibles via iCloud, mais pas les folders....
iTunes 11 ne permet plus de synchroniser depuis l'ordinateur 
C'est dommage car mes dossiers sont bien rangés sur le Safari du MBP mais pas sur celui de l'iPad. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi certains de ces folders sont pourtant synchronisés sur l'iPad et d'autres pas. 
J'utilise XMarks Safari.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------

Résolu. J'ai supprimé les folders Safari du MBP en étant sur ma session iCloud, puis j'ai reccoché la même case.
Hourra, je me retrouve avec les mêmes folders des deux côtés (MBP et iPad)
Youpee!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Comment mettre Résolu à ce post?
Je ne vois pas, même si je voulais le mettre...


----------

